# Kingfisher



## larryrayj (Jul 3, 2006)

My uncle, Woody Johnson, was an airframe designer and did most of the design of the Chance-Vought OS2U Navy patrol plane prior to WWII. He was an engineering graduate of Dunwoody Institute in Minneapolis MN and worked as a contracts employee in the mid thirties to perform the design.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2006)

larryrayj said:


> My uncle, Woody Johnson, was an airframe designer and did most of the design of the Chance-Vought OS2U Navy patrol plane prior to WWII. He was an engineering graduate of Dunwoody Institute in Minneapolis MN and worked as a contracts employee in the mid thirties to perform the design.


Very cool!!! The Kingfisher was the first aircraft to have it's primary structure spot welded together...


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 3, 2006)

I have to find that picture of a Kingfisher in the PTO that had "recovered" a dozen shot down flyers. They were all sitting on the wings awaiting a Catalina to come in and pick them up.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2006)

You'll be glad to know there is 2 or 3 under restoration to airworthy standard here in Oz. Nice aircraft the Kingfisher, always liked it.


----------

